# Torn Apart



## tornapart2980 (Nov 23, 2008)

i have no clue what to do with my marriage. I am hoping to find some advice on what to do....my marriage has been rocky for about a year or more now. My wife and i have almost nothing in common. it is always a fight with her to get her to compromise with something. she is lazy and refuses to try to get a job to help pay bills. yet she says she is stressed out when all she does is watch tv, sleep, and cook for dinner. i have tried my hardest to do the right things but i am always called a jerk or A**hole. She had cheated on my twice(which she denies because it was supposedly just kissing and nothing more)the first time was before we were married and the second time was when she left me for two weeks for no reason at all. i do not have the same love for her that i had once before when we were first married. i am torn apart about this. on one hand i want to leave her and start over and be happy again. on the other hand i want to stick it out and try to make things work. what should i do? i am really confused about this....any and all advice would be gratefully taken.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

tornapart2980 said:


> i am always called a jerk or A**hole.


That's verbal abuse and you need to let her know it. Its unacceptable that she's calling you these things. 

Do you guys have kids?


----------



## tornapart2980 (Nov 23, 2008)

nope no kids what so ever. she can not have any.


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

She cheated twice? Once before you were married? How does that affect things? Were you engaged? Was it during her bachelorette party? What? Why is that relevant? 

But doing so after married...that's close to a deal breaker to me. 

Depending on the circumstances of the "first" cheating, it may be time to move on... And "kissing only" is still wrong for a married person...how did she kiss? On the cheek? On the mouth? Full french style? 

How long have you been married? Why is there nothing in common? Why did you get married in the first place? What were her circumstances before you married? Why is she lazy now? How does TV stress her out?


----------

